# Problem locating the retained testicles. What to do?



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm a vet tech and will say we rarely see a dog with just 1 testicle. One other way to see if he does in fact have another testicle in there is to get some bloodwork done to check his testosterone levels. They will come back in a range to show that in fact he still has the other one. If you vet was unable to find it I would recommend going to another vet and see if they can locate it. Not taking that out is a huge risk for it becoming cancer. My shih tzu was unable to get out his retained testicle due to bleeding disorder and it turned into a very big cancerous lump. It was not fun watching him go through that! So don't let much more time go by without doing more tests and good luck! I hope they find it this time!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My german shepherd had a retained testicle and we were advised by the vet to have it removed sooner rather than later as it is a big cancer risk. He was neautered at 11 months and the retained testicle found and removed. His incision was about 6 inches.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A vet who specializes in surgery would be my option. Also someone who specializes in ultrasound could find it. When retained testicles do become cancerous, then they are easy to find!! I have never seen a dog with only one testicle. I have seen bulldogs and boxers with one ovary. My neutered boys will "breed" a bitch in heat, so than isn't necessarily a reliable indicator.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It sounds to me like the original vet only did a skin incision over the inguinal area ("superficial incision" + the length). Most likely the testicle is actually in the abdomen. If your family truly loves him, they need to do the surgery to remove the retained testicle. The cancer rate on retained testicles is ridiculously high. He will have an incision similar to a spay incision, except probably a little longer (6+ inches depending on where exactly the testicle is). The vet will need to check the whole area between the inguinal ring and the kidney since testicles start their development near the kidney (similar to where ovaries form) then are pulled down through the inguinal ring into the scrotum. I usually find the retained testicle near the bladder when I have a monorchid or cryptorchid patient (the ring closed down too soon and the testicle couldn't go through). To be honest, I find *most* retained testicle surgeries fun (unless it's really hiding!).


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the professional advises!

I've tried mentioning my concerns to various different vet but all i got were very "cool" responses. If not for the researching I have made on my own and the advises i got from the experts in this forum, I would not know how dangerous a retained testicles could be!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have no experience in this matter but *IowaGold's* post is pretty convincing. Surgery for a young dog is nothing compared to cancer pain, treatment or early death. I hope you can convince your parents.


----------

